# Garder séparés 2 comptes sur Mail comme dans Thunderbird



## Hitman04 (19 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
je viens de switcher sur un iMac, tout marche très bien sauf quelques petits soucis d'adaptation.
Avant j'utilisais Thunderbird, mais Mail me semble très bien et plus rapide, donc je souhaiterais pouvoir l'utiliser.
J'ai un soucis: j'ai 2 adresses mail, donc 2 comptes, utilisés en imap, avec plusieurs dossier sur serveur pour chaque compte.

Mail sépare bien tous les dossier pour chaque compte, à l'exception de la boite de réception; dans ce cas, Mail constitue un autre "groupe" appelé Boites aux lettres, où il place les 2 boites de réception des 2 comptes, qui se trouvent donc séparés des autres dossier du compte.
En outre, j'ai ainsi une boite de réception globale qui affiche soit les mails reçus sur un compte que sur l'autre.

Dans Thunderbird je pouvais garder tout séparé, est ce que c'est possible aussi dans Mail?

Je met des images pour mieux m'expliquer


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2009)

bonjour
 dans Mail en imap tu as trois zones

en haut la gestion Mail  entrée redaction envoi  ( reception broullons  envoyes)

au milieu les BAL de rangement  avec les messages fichiers dans Mail ( sur mon mac)

en bas c'est l'Imap seul
reflet de ton interface en ligne 

un même message est listé plusieurs fois
c'est le même mais vu sous des angles differents

exemple si en ligne ton message est simultanément  classé dans 5 labels ( tags dossiers)
il sera, dans mail,  vu ( en bas) dans les 5 dossiers correspondannts aux labels

on met un moment à s'y faire puis on oublie assez vite


----------



## Hitman04 (19 Novembre 2009)

Ce qui m'intéresse c'est de pouvoir avoir chaque compte séparé des autres, avec sa boite de réception et ses dossiers, je ne veut pas avoir une boite à lettre qui regroupe les boites de réception de chaque compte, puis un groupe qui liste les dossier pour chaque compte.
L'image de Thunderbird devrait être assez claire, chaque compte à sa boite de réception et ses dossiers où les mails sont déplacés en fonction des règles établies.

Dois-je y renoncer et utiliser Thunderbird ou il y a un moyen de le faire?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2009)

il y a un fil dédié IMAP Gmail Mail  qui contient des trucs et combines ( reglages etc)
dont 90% sont valables avec d'autres imap

là c'est le lien vers la page13

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/imap-pour-gmail-191038-13.html#post5282273


----------



## Hitman04 (20 Novembre 2009)

J'ai regardé mais il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait ce que je cherche, personne a eu le même soucis que moi?


----------



## fadem (24 Novembre 2009)

Si moi. De mon côté, j'ai un compte gmail (adresse que je n'utilise pas) pour récupérer deux comptes free en imap (j'utilise gmail pour l'efficacité de son filtre antispam, je n'ai jamais réussi à faire marcher celui de free). Et j'aimerais bien que les deux comptes free soient séparés dans la boîte de réception. J'ai appliqué des libellés aux comptes mais ça ne s'applique qu'aux dossiers Gmail, pas à la boîte générale. Est-ce possible ?


EDIT : Pour ma part, j'ai trouvé la solution. En passant par Thunderbird, j'ai pu déplacer les dossiers liés à chaque compte free dans la boîte de réception. En revenant à Mail, ils s'étaient déplacés aussi ! En fait, il suffisait de changer le libellé en mettant INBOX/nomducomptefree au lieu de nomducomptefree tout court.


----------



## Hitman04 (25 Novembre 2009)

Peux tu mettre un screen pour m'expliquer qu'est ce que tu as fait?


----------



## fadem (25 Novembre 2009)

Moi j'ai simplement modifié les libellés des comptes (j'ai deux comptes Free dans un seul compte Gmail. Toi visiblement tu as deux comptes Gmail donc à voir si ça marche de la même façon).
En fait, pour que mes libellés de comptes Free apparaissent dans la boîte de réception et non pas dans le grand dossier GMAIL, j'ai tout simplement modifié le libellé nomducomptefree en INBOX/nomducomptefree et je l'ai appliqué à tous les messages venant du compte (via le menu Paramètres/comptes et importation sur l'interface de Gmail).

Donc dans ton cas, j'imagine que si tu changes tous tes libellés personnels en mettant INBOX devant, les dossiers correspondants vont se retrouver dans la boîte de réception idoine. En revanche, je ne sais pas si on peut le faire avec les libellés système (messages envoyés, brouillons, corbeille, etc.). Pour ça, moi j'ai juste utilisé la fonction intitulée "Utilisé cette boîte aux lettres pour" dans le menu BAL de Mail pour chaque libellé système de Gmail. Ainsi le dossier Brouillons initialement dans GMAIL en bas est remonté est devenu la boîte Brouillon de Mail. Idem pour la corbeille, les messages envoyés, etc.)

Voilà ce que ça donne chez moi. En revanche, je n'ai pas encore trouvé le moyen de séparer aussi les messages envoyés selon les comptes mais je fouille !


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2009)

ce qui était expliqué , entre autres , dans le sujet déjà existant ; indiqué en 4


----------

